# Winging It



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

A few shots from the marsh yesterday.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Many eagles in? Looks like they poisoned the carp.

Nice pics!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

PM Sent.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome shots! 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh brother !! :shock: 

Beauty's....just beauty's Thresh.. 8)


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice Shots , Kinda cold out there isn't it ?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the comments Saws, Almost .50, Huntnbum, and Hells. These birds are proof that bald is beautiful.

Oh, and yes it's cold. You're not going to be out there steaming your olives at any rate.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow

More, more.


----------



## Cdragon (Nov 26, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## jethro (Jan 24, 2011)

sweet


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I like JayMorr's pics better :O•-: 

You guys do amazing work.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

As always nicely done.


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

Love that first pic of the N.Harrier!


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Absolutely amazing. Love the last pic of the eagle, all the blue sky in the backround makes it just come alive, and he's looking right at ya!


----------

